# Paul back at practice



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

If everything goes well he could return on Friday, 12/4, against Minnesota.




> Injured New Orleans Hornets All-Star guard Chris Paul, who has missed eight games since severely spraining his left ankle on Nov. 13, returned to full practice contact on Thursday, opening the possibility of a return perhaps Friday night.
> 
> The Hornets host the Minnesota Timberwolves at New Orleans Arena on Friday night.
> 
> ...



http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/12/new_orleans_hornets_guard_chri_5.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://videos.nola.com/times-picayune/2009/12/new_orleans_hornets_vlog_thurs_2.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is quite good news. I'm looking forward to the game tonight. I've got suite passes, so I'll be getting there early to carve out a spot in the front row of the box!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I wouldn't hold it against him if he decided to wait until the next game but I guess if he feels he's good to go, then he'll go.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> I wouldn't hold it against him if he decided to wait until the next game but I guess if he feels he's good to go, then he'll go.


They won't need him tonight.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think they win that game without him.He didn't start out shooting very well,but he certainly did everything else well enough.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I went to that game and I gotta say I was really wondering if it was worth bringing him back for. However after we looked like complete garbage I agree with Diable we don't win that game without Paul.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Minnesota followed that strong showing up with a big win over Utah. That team is completely different with Kevin Love in the line-up. Give them some credit.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

VCHighFly said:


> Minnesota followed that strong showing up with a big win over Utah. That team is completely different with Kevin Love in the line-up. Give them some credit.


I'm not going to buy Minny at all. Aside from Love and Jefferson they don't have an NBA starter on their roster. I think Johnny Flynn will be but he's still very inconsistent as a rookie PG.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I'm not going to buy Minny at all. Aside from Love and Jefferson they don't have an NBA starter on their roster. I think Johnny Flynn will be but he's still very inconsistent as a rookie PG.


Don't sleep on Ryan Gomes. He has gotten consistently better throughout his career. He's a very good defender at 2 positions and a consistent shooter out to 16 feet.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VCHighFly said:


> Don't sleep on Ryan Gomes. He has gotten consistently better throughout his career. He's a very good defender at 2 positions and a consistent shooter out to 16 feet.


I've always liked Gomes. I'd probably replace MoPete and Devin Brown with Gomes in a quick minute. With that said though, it's time for the Hornets to start winning some road games. They are sucking royally on the road this season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets sucked tonight. Shouldn't have never came down to the wire like that. They were playing as though they were playing outside in the Minnesota snow.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP is playing like he's still hurt. He probably should've waited another week before he returned. I remember the last time he had a severe high ankle sprain he was out for an entire month. Missed about 16 games with it and this time he only missed eight. He appears to not want to penetrate because he's obviously trying not to get around too many other feet on that court. Perhaps scared on landing on another foot. I don't know but he doesn't look too confident out there right now.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

CP3 looked horrible at the open practice Saturday morning. He only took part in the shooting drills. He had to limp and hop around just to do those. He looks really bad.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is the first time Paul has looked pretty much the way he looked before he got hurt to me. I guess he must have shot something like 11 of 14 in the second half. I missed the first half out sledding (big time snowfall in CP's homeland) What I saw CP looked completely unstoppable.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> This is the first time Paul has looked pretty much the way he looked before he got hurt to me. I guess he must have shot something like 11 of 14 in the second half. I missed the first half out sledding (big time snowfall in CP's homeland) What I saw CP looked completely unstoppable.


He was definitely feeling it tonight. What a performance that was. Just reading his brother's twitter and he said CP's still not 100%. He probably isn't but he sure looked it tonight.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was just wondering what 19 assists would do for your average. Apparently it doesn't hurt you much


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

such an awesome game for me to watch. I only caught the second half but he was relentless in taking people off the dribble and it kept every defender on skates.


----------

